# Trailer size



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm posting here because I want to know what size trailer is best for remodeling 
purposes. What size trailer do you have & would you buy the same size again?
I'm thinking of buying a 7x16 (7' tall) enclosed
Thanks

Justin


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

We run 20 footers, but we haul a lot of crap. A sixteen is probably a pretty good size for remodeling. Maybe somebody will post the link to the trailer setup thread. I don't know how


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

How long is a piece of string. I do a lot of different trades except roofing, windows and siding and I can get almost every tool I need into a 7x14 and still have loads of room for materials and extra tools I don't keep on board at all times. I managed to double the amount of tools I had in my trailer from just better organization and didn't loose much room if any at all. Take a look at the trailer thread and figure out what you will need on the tailer. It will give you some great ideas.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Amatures...


Trailers


----------



## ExtremePride (Oct 27, 2010)

I run a 7x16, but only because we have narrow streets here


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

7x16 here.
What do you have to put in it?
16 should be big enough for a work bench area.

I've never had but think a V-nose is a good upgrade.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I just sold my 6x12 and will be getting a 7x14 v nose


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, I was planning on a v nose. I want to be able to work inside it if absolutely necessary. I want to be able to keep the majority of my tools in it. I also need floor space to transport materials. But some of the streets around are very tight, so I think an 8 footer is out. I guess length is what I'm unsure of. Will an 18 footer be a pain to park & drive around?


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

builder2345 said:


> Yeah, I was planning on a v nose. I want to be able to work inside it if absolutely necessary. I want to be able to keep the majority of my tools in it. I also need floor space to transport materials. But some of the streets around are very tight, so I think an 8 footer is out. I guess length is what I'm unsure of. Will an 18 footer be a pain to park & drive around?


I find that a longer trailer is easier to park... as long as your not confined to city street parking you should easily be able to park an 18 in almost any sub division or country driveway. 

Trailers are like firewood... you'll always think you have enough - until you start using it. Always go bigger. :thumbup:


----------



## 18withtools (Jan 13, 2013)

I've got a haulmark grizzly line 8.5 x 20.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I use a 8x20 for my exterior remodeling, and a 8x20 step van, When I am on a big job siding , windows and all both end up being fairly full. Trailer use most of the time because it is my work shop. I would go a little bigger them you think you might need , they fill up really fast too. 

I like to buy 16 trim and vinyl board is 18 or 20s so the longer trailers make it nice so can get the stuff inside.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I run with a 7x16. I thought it was plenty big when i got it, i was wrong. My next one will be a 8x20.


----------



## TJH24 (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow you guys have some big trailers!

I have a 6 x 12 and it works great for me. When I was looking at trailers on the lot, I went into some of the bigger ones and they look huge.

I dont use my trailer on a daily basis either, which I bet a lot of you guys do. I have a dual wheel GMC van with all the side boxes as well, so that basically acts as a trailer itself. 

I also dont really like hauling the trailer unless I can leave it on site.

But everyone I have ever talked to says, go bigger because you will end up finding a way to fill it up!! 

Good luck with it and post up pics when you get it.


----------



## offshorehs (Oct 20, 2010)

Depends on a lot of different factors. I do remodeling but am primarily a one man show and I can fit everything in a 6x10. Bought it because I can fit the truck and trailer in my driveway without unhooking. If you want to be able to work in it I'd say 16' minimum.


----------



## BTM Contracting (Jan 17, 2013)

7x14 hauls everything I need. I do remodeling as well, if you go any smaller after you build shelving it becomes to cramped. Of corse, the bigger the better but my ram 1500 won't work well with a 20' trailer. :thumbsup:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

7x20 with extended height for me.

Went from 5x8.5 to 6x12. Outgrew both. Decided this 7x20 would be my "last", so ordered bigger than I thought! 

Yeah, right! :laughing: It's full! (And organized)


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

We have a 7x10 open and a 7x12 enclosed. Both were given to us by friends and family so I have zero complaints on either. Only thing I would change is only having a single axle. Most of the time traffic is a pita and parking is tight, and it's easier to have material delivered, so I don't need a huge trailer.


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

I have 7 x 14 enclosed for remodeling. 7.5 x 16 open with heavy duty racks for siding and gutter. And 6.5 x 12 dump trailer. I think they could all be bigger but, enough is enough! Plus the wife says bigger is ridiculous! 
Your conditions matter the most. Available parking, storage at your house or shop, and what size truck you have ar all things to consider.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

A.Murrill said:


> Plus the wife says bigger is ridiculous!


That's not what my wife says! :whistling:


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

svronthmve said:


> That's not what my wife says! :whistling:


You must not be taking care of her . Whistling back at you


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Trust me. She's VERY well cared for - and very content by her own admission !


----------

